

What is the best way to send and receive transactional email? - grease

I run a web-app where I would like receive facebook style transactional emails. For example, send an outgoing mail  with a dynamic reply-to address of the form reply+2a3b4b2a34@domain.com (2a3b4b2a34 is dynamically generated hash)<p>This is in order that people can respond to notifications by replying to notifying email itself (rather than coming to the app). Now this poses multiple potential problems<p>1) Currently, I collect all incoming email to update@domain.com using google-apps. I then pull it to my server using IMAP, and then parse the response. I am a little uncomfortable doing this because I wonder if google really wants to use its email service in this manner. Or if they might have an issue with me receiving thousands of emails on this address.<p>2) What is a good way to remove quoted text in the incoming email  (so that I can only use the actually reply)<p>Ideally, I would like to use an external service that takes care of such transactional emails, and use my server only for things that directly pertain to my app.
======
JonLim
Are you looking for something like what Tender App
(<http://www.tenderapp.com>) has, where every time someone creates a ticket or
responds to your response, they send you an email with the content of the
ticket, and you can respond directly to the email to post a response?

For outbound transactional mail, you should consider PostageApp
(<http://www.postageapp.com>) to help design, send, and manage the reporting
for your emails. I'm the Product Manager there, so I would be happy to answer
any questions you may have.

As for the receiving and parsing of the emails, that's something a little
outside of my expertise. However, if you do find an answer, I'd love to hear
it!

Good luck.

~~~
grease
Thanks, but I already use another service to handle sending transactional
email. The ability to receive emails is what I'm looking for. I think sendgrid
does it.

------
grease
EDIT: Just found this ... [http://blog.sendgrid.com/why-you-should-not-use-
noreplydomai...](http://blog.sendgrid.com/why-you-should-not-use-
noreplydomain-com-in-your-emails/)

